# Cupping: Acupuncture



## Bsivera (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone have any good resources about the medical necessity of cupping or moxibustion?  Is there any good research out there that can support or deny this particular treatment?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 27, 2009)

I just watched a program on cupping last month...intriguing procedure.

Although this is somewhat an old article...I did locate this.  Not sure if it will help.

http://www.acupuncturetoday.com/archives2005/feb/02wells.html


----------



## Bsivera (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, this was the only article or reference I could find.  Interesting how this is from an acupuncturist, but I still cannot locate any AMA guidelines for what they can get rebimrusement for.


----------

